# Race (NASTAR) ski recommendations



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2011)

So I'm currently using some Fischer Progressor 9 skis. I also have an older pair of 185 RaceTigers race stocks. I'm looking for a step up from the progressors, but the racestock stuff is too much.

Any suggestions for a ski that falls in between here?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a pair of Volkl Gotamas for sale that might be a good fit.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a pair of Volkl Gotamas for sale that might be a good fit.



that's funny!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a pair of Volkl Gotamas for sale that might be a good fit.



Nice try ...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 28, 2011)

Are your RaceTigers FIS or cheaters?  I run the Atomic D2 GS skis in a 174.  I love them for the race leagues that I compete in, but am going to sell them and get them again in a 179 for next year.

I have demoed alot of the cheater race skis.  Atomic, Rossi, Ficher, Dynastar, Volkl, and Blizzard.
The Ficher felt the most powerful.  I could not get it to slide out on any turns, and had great energy coming out of the turns.  But I did not like how heavy they felt under my feet.  The Atomics felt the best to me as far as moving them quickly, but still holding very well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Are your RaceTigers FIS or cheaters?  I run the Atomic D2 GS skis in a 174.  I love them for the race leagues that I compete in, but am going to sell them and get them again in a 179 for next year.



The RT's are older FIS >21, but I don't think they are anymore. FIS now is >27 I believe.

What do you want for your Atomics?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 28, 2011)

Jens,

If you end up looking to move the Progs, let me know... I've got a friend who was talking about wanting something like that. (He's in Worcester even, so fairly local.)

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2011)

what is meant by "cheater race skis"?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> what is meant by "cheater race skis"?



A retail GS ski, basically just a high performance hard snow carver, but not as demanding as a race stock ski.


----------



## Sky (Mar 8, 2011)

My Brother-in-Law has a pair of Elans in a 182.  He was going to offer them to me as an upgrade...till he realized I'm on the Fischer RC4 in a 180....so it was no upgrade.

If you want, I can look into it.  Year of Mfg, sidecut, etc.  They are probably a Night League ski vs All Mt.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you looked into Head's?  The SS's are a great ski.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 8, 2011)

Make sure you take a look at the Blizzard GSR.   

http://www.blizzardsportusa.com/Products/Race/GSRMagnesiumIQ.html

Skied a bunch on them and like the way they turn.


----------



## NYDrew (Mar 9, 2011)

Taken a lot of skis through crashstar, the best performance I've ever had (and they beat out a lot of race stock) were atomic SX-11.  This is going back to 2004 though.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> what is meant by "cheater race skis"?





wa-loaf said:


> A retail GS ski, basically just a high performance hard snow carver, but not as demanding as a race stock ski.



in the market for something like this ^^. 

read in another thread to check  http://www.nemasters.org/forsale.html, any other good sources?  i don't know squat about racing skis, just looking for something better suited to the current winter's conditions.


----------



## gymnast46 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you live near Ski Sundown, join us Thursday evening, the 19th for demo night.  $35 gets you a lift ticket and unlimited NASTAR runs from 6 - 9.  SuburbanSkiAndBike.com will have a number of cheater skis there in 170 - 175 cm lengths.  Check out the details.  The demos are limited to the first 8 and we already have close to that number so submit your request ASAP.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 12, 2012)

NYDrew said:


> Taken a lot of skis through crashstar, the best performance I've ever had (and they beat out a lot of race stock) were atomic SX-11.  This is going back to 2004 though.



I agree. I have the SX-11s in a 171 and are the best race skis I ever owned. Eventhough they are technically a slalom ski, in the longer lengths they were awesome  on NASTAR setups. Unfortunately I blew out a 2 inch section of the edge on a rock:-o Had em welded but it didnt take. I keep them around for early/late seasin rock and grass sliding.


----------

